# GenericMind's Guide To Being An Internet Douchebag v.1



## GenericMind

*GenericMind's Guide To Being An Internet Douchebag v.1*

*Introduction:*

Congratulations on your choice of becoming one of the internets fastest growing subcultures: an Internet Douchebag! Regardless of all the bad press we receive, we fill a very important niche in cyberspace. Without us message board minions wouldn't have anyone to entertain them between meaningful posts, everyone would get bored, and the internet would collapse on itself. Indeed, we're as important to internet stability as electricity.

Now, before going any further you may want to ask yourself a few questions. Do I have the dedication to be an Internet Douchebag? Am I willing to persist in the face of harsh criticism? Can I type in alternating caps until the cows come home? If you answered no to any of these questions you may want to reconsider your choice. If you're still reading, well, welcome to the fine world of Internet Douchebaggery.


*Lesson 1:* _Find your Schtick_

Your primary goal as a new Internet douchebag is to develop a distinct online persona that will make people remember your name. The best way to achieve this is to have an annoying schtick that reminds everyone how much they hate you everytime they see one of your posts. One of the most common schticks is what I like to refer to as 'Perpetual Disagreement. For example:

*Person 1*: Hey all, I just saw the new Spiderman 3 movie and thought it was great. I'd like to hear your thoughts on the film. Thanks!​
*Person 2*: I thought it was great! The plot was absolutely rivetting and the special effects were mind-boggling. I certainly hope there's another on the way!​
*Douchebag*: OMFG U GUYZ ARE SO STUPID THAT MOVIE SUCKED MY HAIRY BALLZ I HOPE YOU BOTH DIE OF AIDS​
As you can see, this is one of the simpler schticks to adopt. You simply have to disagree with anything and everything regardless of what you really think. Make sure to throw a few insults in for good measure(_tip: typing in caps is always a good idea_). Once you've found your schtick, you're ready to move on the Lesson 2.


*Lesson 2:* _Location, location, location!_

The next thing you'll need to do is find a relatively populated message board or boards to stalk. Create a username, preferably with alternating caps(ex. yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37) or your name surrounded by x's(ex. xxx_ThUgLyFe13_xxx), and get to work. You'll want to find the folder or folders that are most often used and strategically  insert yourself. It's vital that the folder(s) in question are posted in by others regularly.







*Lesson 3:* _D-Fense! D-Fence!_

If you followed my tips and successfully placed yourself right in the heart of the message board, you've probably started to receive a little flak. Those so-called "regular members" surely have their panties in a twist because you crashed the party, and they plan on letting you know that. Not to worry my friend! I've compiled a list of some of the most effective defenses we Douchebags have in our arsenal.

*The Logic Slayer:* This one is very versatile and will get you out of most binds. Simply crush logical arguements by ignoring them and countering with a scathing insult or threat. Observe:

*Person 1*: Douchebag, you've caused nothing but grief on these boards. We used to have civil, productive threads until you got here. Please contribute or kindly leave.​
*Douchebag:* ahahhahahal;kjlk;hsdlada STFU U HOMO BEFORE I RAPE UR MOTHER W/ A SOLDERING IRON   ​
I bet the next board minion will think twice before trying to call you out!

*The Busy Guy:* Some of the board regulars may use your persistant to insinuate that you have nothing better to do than harrass their message board. This is why it's important to establish an air of importance, that of 'The Busy Guy':

*Person 1*: Douchebag, I'm getting really tired of reading your illegible dribble.

*Person 2*: Yeah, don't you have anything better to do than post this crap?

*Douchebag: * w/e u stupid faggots i have 7 parties 2 go 2 tonight and im going to fuck liek 500 bitches while u sit at home and hav sex w/ ur dogs lololololololol​
Touche my friend, touche.

*Pete and Repeat:* One of my personal favorites. Simply refuse to acknowledge any comment while you repeat the same insult ad nauseum:

*Person 1*: Did you guys catch that Sabres game last night? Man, what a close one!

*Douchebag*: SUK MY DICK U STUPID WHORE

*Person 2*: ANYWAYS, yeah, double overtime! I almost fell out of my chair...

*Douchebag*: SUK MY DICK U STUPID WHORE

*Person 3*: Hi everyone, I'm new here and was wondering if someone could direct me to the new member introductions folder. Thanks! P.S. That game rocked!

*Douchebag*: SUK MY DICK U STUPID WHORE
​
You get the picture.

*The Tough Guy:* Everyone knows that everyone who uses the internet is afraid of physical confrontation(except you of course!). Put the fear into them by bringing your threats a little closer to home:

*Person 1: *Douchebag, you're retarded. I can feel my I.Q. dropping every time I read your posts.

*Douchebag:* oh hahaha real funny smart guy. tell u wat alfred einstine, how about i fly to where you live and kick ur fucking teeth in. would u liek that???? i bounce at a bar on teh weekendz and i kno 3 kung-fu's u stupid gizzlicker. ill be there in liek 20 mins. homo. i hope you have a bodyguard(so i can kick his ass 2)​
John Q. Poster is undoubtedly shaking in his pajamas now. Kudos!


*Lesson 4:* _Bringing down the big dogs_

Inevitibly the powers that be, known as moderators, will attempt to step in and throw their weight around. It's vital to your success as an Internet Douchebag that you stand strong, lest you appear weak in front of your adversaries. Observe:

*Moderator 1*: I'm warning you Douchebag, one more complaint about you and I'll drop the bannerhammer on you.

*Douchebag*: ban me i dont care you dildo eating asslicker. your lucky i have a party to goto rite now or id shove that hammer so far up ur ass youd be tasting hammers for 89769754.3 years​
I bet he'll have enough time to ban you after he's done crying from that scorcher.... NOT!


*Conclusion:*

So my friend, now you have an idea of what constitutes Internet Douchebaggery. There are many other tricks and techniques you can adopt to further perfect your Douchebaggery, but I'll leave those open for you to discover. If you've followed my comprehensive guide you should already be banned from your message board of choice. However, you can't stop there. Oh no my friend, _we_ can't stop there. Internet Douchebaggery isn't a hobby, it's a lifestyle, and we're just scratching the surface. Hone the skills you learned in this guide and use them to annoy as many message boards as possible. Unite with other Internet Douchebags to reign terror upon millions of unsuspecting board minions worldwide. Together we can prevail! The world is yours my friend, *TAKE IT!*



*Hear what satisfied customers have to say about this How-to Manual!*

_"tihs guide made me in 2 teh mann i am 2day. i nvr new illiteracy culd be an asset!_

_*-wArEhOuSePuNk*_


_"At first I thought I was just paranoid, but then I found out the Lounge mods really were after me. This guide equipped me with everything I needed to fight back!"_

_*-DJAcetone*_


_"I was furious when my boyfriend DJAcetone got banned for being a a flaming retard! GenericMind's How-To gave me the courage(and strategies) I needed to get banned too!"_

_*-hightimefemale*_

_"I wanted to show everyone how much smarter than them I was. GenericMind's guide helped me do that and acheive a ban in less than a month. Thanks GM!"_

_*-wakinglyfe*_

_"Even my Opimal Performance Training couldn't have prepared me as much as this guide did for the task at hand. I was such a dicksmoke I had to change my username!"_

_*-nycrosshairs*_

_"If it wasn't for this guide I would have never had the courage to try and troll CE&P. They all called me a loser and made fun of me anyway, but I earned an 'A' for effort!"_

_*-Alex007*_

_"I used to think shoving Opiates and Benzos up my ass was the only way I could function in society, but GM's guide taught me I can take on the world (mostly) sober! Thanks GM!"_

_*-Droppersneck*_


----------



## guineaPig

HAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kittyinthedark

*giggle*


----------



## plurMONSTER

lolololol

hahahaha


----------



## guineaPig

how much fucking time did you spend typing this out.
srsly.


----------



## GenericMind

I paid a Mexican to type while I dictated.


----------



## Pander Bear

all of you can suck his dick.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Wanna suck MY dick?


----------



## kittyinthedark

It's really big.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Really, really big.


----------



## L2R

yes yes oh god yes


----------



## L2R

i'll let you decide who i was talking to


----------



## bromance

HAHAHAH awww, you two are cute.


----------



## randycaver

will U marry me?


----------



## L2R

i'll marry the shit outta you girl!


----------



## bnewt

Suk My Dick U Stupid Whore


----------



## New

hehe.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Phhhht....he's never going to read that. He's much too busy getting pussy and kicking ass.


----------



## zephyr

atlas said:
			
		

> all of you can suck his dick.



Your spelling and grammar are a really poor imitation of WC.  You need to work on this.


----------



## DigitalDuality

lol nicest burn ever.


----------



## alasdairm

as a troll, he's going to hate all this attention. or something.

alasdair


----------



## bromance

Oh I'm sure he's read it already and cried a bit inside.


----------



## DarthMom

i now love you for the same qualities that made me hate you before. 


it makes me now feel so dirty.


----------



## junglejuice

You misspelled "TopRocka"


----------



## GenericMind

^Actually, he'll be featured in a future installment that Bromance and myself are co-authoring entitled _"Bros and Dudes, Dude: A Dudes Guide To Being A Badass Dude"_


----------



## LiveIllegal

Who?


----------



## bromance

GenericMind said:
			
		

> ^Actually, he'll be featured in a future installment that Bromance and myself are co-authoring entitled _"Bros and Dudes, Dude: A Dudes Guide To Being A Badass Dude"_




I'm there!

_Chapter One:_ *Bud Light and Lifted Trucks: the Demystification of Socially Accepted Idiocy.*


----------



## kittyinthedark

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


damnit, I can't be drinking captain and laughing at the same time.  It's a very bad situation for my bladder and the surrounding regions.....


----------



## His Name Is Frank

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> Who?


Some douche that randycaver got all worked up. Now his puss is bleeding.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

damn thats fuckin hilarious.  

i'm way too tired for enthusiasm atm, so all you get is that.

and some cheese.


----------



## guikid

props to the dedication of the burn.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bump. Because it deserves it.


----------



## GenericMind

haha you're a dick. You're going to ruin all my fun.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Get a life... loser
  Strartin threads about other people. I Have No Probs. With Any Person On This Earth Until They Wrong Or Insult Me In Some Way


----------



## bromance

we al want ur nutzzz!!!!!!11


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

don't hate on the alt caps, GM


----------



## GenericMind

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> Get a life... loser
> Strartin threads about other people. I Have No Probs. With Any Person On This Earth Until They Wrong Or Insult Me In Some Way



So wait, we're not cool now?


----------



## GenericMind

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> don't hate on the alt caps, GM



It's ok, your ridiculous hotness negates any Internet Douchebaggery you may engage in.


----------



## Beans




----------



## Infinite Jest

GenericMind said:
			
		

> It's ok, your ridiculous hotness negates any Internet Douchebaggery you may engage in.



+1.

I'm starting to like the cut of this Generic Mind's jib :D


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

GenericMind said:
			
		

> It's ok, your ridiculous hotness negates any Internet Douchebaggery you may engage in.


So wait, am i 2 understand U are a loyal part of the internet douche club also?
did I misinterpret your post.
im confused
contrary to your belief , i really wanna get along with all U guys. Please let me in.-- (pathetic attempt at net friendship)


----------



## GenericMind

Dude, I _wrote_ the manual for Internet douchebaggery...

I can't let them find out though. We can't talk here.... PM me bro. GeNeRiCmInD Out!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

you can only be let in through intitiation.  now, bend over


----------



## Khadijah

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Phhhht....he's never going to read that. He's much too busy getting pussy and kicking ass.



No dude, one of his main activities is also Knowing the Music Others Listen To By Mind Reading. he got a degree in it.

For example:

Lacey k : i like a track by dipset.

Warehouse punk : OMFG ur stupid, If you like dickset you cant possibly understand good hip hop. Go out and learn about the true obscure masters that no one has heard of, like Wu Tang, and Big L. Fuckin learn about hiphop, noob, you dont know shit, i bet you never even heard a tupac joint in  ur life, you fuckin poser hahahahahahaha

lacey k : Cool.....Thats great....I like wu tang and Big L alot better than dipset.

Warehouse punk: NO! No you dont! You never heard of that before i said it, you just got schoold by the master. I bet you just googled those names to find out who they were, cuz if you listened to dipset that means you  must have low IQ, and cant like anything but dipset, Fr relz. Its mootchually excloosiv! OMG i like better music than you.


Step ur game up Frank. this dude aint only a ladies man ass kicking machine, but a scholar of the Way of true hip hop as well. Hip hop Ninja!!


----------



## Beans

This thread was nostalgic for me because i had an encounter with this troll about a week or so ago. lets check out how things went down...



Me:



> Tagamet (cimetidine) and Pepcid (famotidine) are the same in that they are both H2-blockers that reduce acid production by blocking signals that tell the stomach to make acid.
> 
> However, Pepcid does not interact with the P450 enzyme like Tagamet does so it has no affect on drugs (in your case, benzos) that are metabolized by that enzyme.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "...famotidine [Pepcid] does not interact with cytochrome P-450 of the hepatic enzyme system, it does not appear to affect the metabolism of drugs metabolized by this system."
> 
> 
> PubMed Source
> 
> So in short, your answer is NO, Pepcid will NOT potentiate benzos the same way that Tagamet will. Now quit whining.



Retort by wArEhOuSePuNk:



> Thanks for the help , but dont tell me 2 quit whining U pussy ass , faggot , bitch. I was just asking a ques. -- take your head out your ass



Retort by me:



> I answered your god damn question. Be happy. You were whining so don't try to say you weren't. I've been around here alot longer than you and apparently know more than you so show some respect.



Counter-retort by wArEhOuSePuNk



> ^dude I know you wanna blow me. just try to keep it under control




---THREAD LOCKED----


----------



## GenericMind

omg stop picking on my friend wArEhOuSePuNk!!!


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Beans said:
			
		

> This thread was nostalgic for me because i had an encounter with this troll about a week or so ago. lets check out how things went down...
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> Retort by wArEhOuSePuNk:
> 
> 
> 
> Retort by me:
> 
> 
> 
> Counter-retort by wArEhOuSePuNk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---THREAD LOCKED----


Dude you told me to stop whining, but im the ass-hole?
just dont start it 
whats the point?


----------



## GenericMind

Red team go! Red team go!


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

GenericMind said:
			
		

> omg stop picking on my friend wArEhOuSePuNk!!!


AMEN , Brotha
jus leave me alone   (sniffle)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

wArEhOuSePuNk?


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Dude I know U support Uncle Sam & all but..........
I told you guys I luv yall  & im done arguing


----------



## GenericMind

dude hes done arguing just leave him alone god how many times do we have to tell you to leave him alone he doesnt want to fight anymore. GOD.


----------



## randycaver

GenericMind is really hot.


----------



## GenericMind

Alpha douchebag leader 1: this is internet douchebag HQ. Target is in site. Converge on randycaver. GO GO GO!


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

I luv U guys


----------



## Don Luigi

Yeoooo!


----------



## LiveIllegal

lacey k said:
			
		

> No dude, one of his main activities is also Knowing the Music Others Listen To By Mind Reading. he got a degree in it.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Lacey k : i like a track by dipset.
> 
> Warehouse punk : OMFG ur stupid, If you like dickset you cant possibly understand good hip hop. Go out and learn about the true obscure masters that no one has heard of, like Wu Tang, and Big L. Fuckin learn about hiphop, noob, you dont know shit, i bet you never even heard a tupac joint in  ur life, you fuckin poser hahahahahahaha
> 
> lacey k : Cool.....Thats great....I like wu tang and Big L alot better than dipset.
> 
> Warehouse punk: NO! No you dont! You never heard of that before i said it, you just got schoold by the master. I bet you just googled those names to find out who they were, cuz if you listened to dipset that means you  must have low IQ, and cant like anything but dipset, Fr relz. Its mootchually excloosiv! OMG i like better music than you.
> 
> 
> Step ur game up Frank. this dude aint only a ladies man ass kicking machine, but a scholar of the Way of true hip hop as well. Hip hop Ninja!!



All due respect lacey, if you like a Dipset track something really is wrong with you.


----------



## yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37

ahahhahahal;kjlk;hsdlada STFU U HOMO BEFORE I RAPE UR MOTHER W/ A SOLDERING IRON


----------



## bromance

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> All due respect lacey, if you like a Dipset track something really is wrong with you.





			
				yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37 said:
			
		

> ahahhahahal;kjlk;hsdlada STFU U HOMO BEFORE I RAPE UR MOTHER W/ A SOLDERING IRON




WOOOO!! This thread is gettin hot!! Grrr everyone get heated


----------



## StagnantReaction

omfg U Guyz Are So Stupid Suck My Hairy Ballz I Hope You Die Of Aids


----------



## yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37

IlL sHoW u HoT


Me N uR MuMmA GeTtIn AlL HoT n SwEaTy LiKe


----------



## bromance

The correct grammar would be "*uR MuMma N Me* GeTtIn AlL HoT n SwEaTy LiKe"


But yeah, tell me about it.  She sure is pretty wild in the bedroom.


----------



## yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37

I Dun Hafta Your Fucked Your Mum Lolzers Hahahahahhahahah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bromance

True dat!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

wArEhOuSePuNk and yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37 are proberly the same pieces of shit.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> wArEhOuSePuNk and yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37 are probably the same pieces of shit.


As usual,CG,you bring words of wisdom to an otherwise dim situation. I don't have a doubt in my mind that *wArEhOuSePuNk* created another account to take attention away from the fact that he is indeed,a total douche. Way to go,man. Now you're to.....oops I mean too...no wait....TWO pieces of corn,trapped in the same turd.


----------



## bromance

I sure hope so, I really enjoy reading their thought-provoking posts.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*In memory of yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37: 2007-2007*


----------



## plurMONSTER

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Now you're to.....oops I mean too...no wait....TWO pieces of corn,trapped in the same turd.


Now he's two pieces of corn, trapped in the same turd, which has been banz0red, with a cherry on top.  Well, actually, the cherry wasn't for him; it was for the senior staffer who smote him.


----------



## GenericMind

I probably should have mentioned that 'yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37' was copyrighted along with everything else in my guide. You'll be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## Infinite Jest

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> wArEhOuSePuNk and yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37 are proberly the same pieces of shit.



I don't think so, different IPs.


----------



## Nwalmaer

lmfao 

Funny shit


----------



## ClubbinGuido

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> *In memory of yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37: 2007-2007*




LMAO!


----------



## Captain Commie

lets all have a gangbang


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

i vote the next troll gets a super-gangrape.  we start a thread dedicated to the sole purpose of assraping the motherloving shit outta them.  



oh...wait...wasn't that what this thread was?

nvm...


----------



## Khadijah

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> All due respect lacey, if you like a Dipset track something really is wrong with you.



You just say shit like this to take attention away from the fact that u bump Yung Joc on the sly when no ones lookin.


----------



## Jimboach

I don't know who this Internet Douchebag is, but I like him.


----------



## L2R

i do know who he is, and i don't like him.


----------



## GenericMind

plz stop picking on m y frend


----------



## Jimboach

People get so mad on the internet.  Sometimes, all they need is a good ball cupping.


----------



## Klue

Great original post. Very creative


----------



## GenericMind

This thread needed to be bumped because certain individuals need to brush up on their I-D skills.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

hows the legion of douche doing, GM?


----------



## GenericMind

I'm still trying to lure them all to one place so I can light them on fire at the same time.


----------



## bromance

Punk'd


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

lacey k said:
			
		

> You just say shit like this to take attention away from the fact that u bump Yung Joc on the sly when no ones lookin.



Lacey , I sent you a pm to try to bury the bull-shit.
Send me one back
if you dont wanna get alnog thats cool , jus tel me


----------



## Jimboach

yur speel good


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

L2R said:
			
		

> i do know who he is, and i don't like him.


Are you talking about me.
if so , go blow yer fuckin pops
if not, i luv ya , peace.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Jimboach said:
			
		

> yur speel good


U SUhK dihk guued


----------



## Jimboach

nO.  I culd nevre get the rithim rite.  also, two much Teeth.


----------



## bromance

Werd.


----------



## Jimboach

Werd werd.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

You were cool 2 me in other threads but........fuk it-----Hey I know U man . I saw U turnin' tricks 4 for rocks in boy's town on N. Halsted. In The CHI

Nex time I cee U you better have my scrills $$ bitch. or its on
U pepetratin' lil kid- wu-tang havin ' avatar bitch. clamin u know shit about hiphop in other forums. how old R U?
ive read yo posts , you aint hard.
Anytime Yer in the CHI on the NORTH POLE holla at me.
anybody else who wanna talk shit have at it.
I didnt talk shit in the first place. yall jus tried to gang rape me cause yall know eachother.
i tried 2 B Kool but fuk it.......  fuk plur & fuk U
Come 2 the CHI & ill go Virginia Tech on yo ass

EDIT: talk shit=fuk U///
If U Dont we are cool

If you think im playin games ill give ya my block &
address , you can look me up.

EDIT: U aint livin Illegal chump , who ya fuk you thank ya foolin'? , Ill come through with that tool & leave ya moms , ya pops, & ya whole crew droolin'. that snub nose .38 dont give a fuk bout ya weight or ya cut or how many pies you claim U bake , in ya ratty ass kitchen wit ya moms steady bitchin like "when you gonna take out the trash & do the fuckin, dishes & give ya invalid brother a bath" fuckin piece o' white trash.Do the math ,you couldnt smash me wit a battering ram, is U a bitch or a man? ,U faker than the ham in a ol' rotted can o' spam.

....more coming soon              -----             Look up my ip & come get me

yeah thats right , im a tough guy. COME GET ME


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> wArEhOuSePuNk and yOuRaVaTaRsUcKs37 are proberly the same pieces of shit.


Keep my name out ya mouth ya fuckin greaseball muthafucka 

I never said nothin 2 U , so fuk off
I could give a fuk about your #of posts or your BL seniority


----------



## bromance

Oh god, he's starting this bullshit up again?  God damn.8)


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

I thought that was the point of this thread.   U talk shit  , I respond
seems thats why this thread got started


----------



## Jimboach

I swear, I love this guy.  I just wish I could read his language.  It seems to be some offshoot of the english language but it's dialect is foreign to me.


----------



## bromance

His typing is like a monkey mashing its hands on the keyboard


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

.  Are we in school.?  fuckin lames. Who cares how I type.

Dude I know U wanna blow me , jus keep it under control


----------



## bromance

God, according to you, EVERYONE wants to get some sort of sex out of you.  You must be really hot.  Like Mims.


----------



## Jimboach

bromance said:
			
		

> His typing is like a monkey mashing its hands on the keyboard



Yeah, an angry poo flinging monkey with it's period and full blown mood swings.


----------



## Jimboach

bromance said:
			
		

> You must be really hot.  Like Mims.



or me


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Naw , im cold like Twista.  GET IT RIGHT.   
^ hey, by the way , is that Avatar a self portrait. oh. thought so


----------



## GenericMind

Hi,

My intentions for bumping this thread were to make fun of DJAcetone. STOP RUINING IT.


Hugs & Kisses,

GenericMind


----------



## bromance

Ok fun, yeah that guy likes starting ish.  Let the games begin!


----------



## GenericMind

Dear DJAcetone,

While I'm sure we all appreciate reading your posts about the Lounge Moderator conspiracy to close down all of your threads, and L2R's evil plot to give you warnings for just signing onto the intranets, I still find myself thinking that you could be doing something more productive, like playing in traffic. Please take it into consideration.

Love Always,

GenericMind


----------



## DJAcetone

I'm a cop.

This whole place is going under.


----------



## New

?מה


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

j00-speak?


----------



## kittyinthedark

Aw, look, how cute!  He's adorable when he's mad!!!


----------



## GenericMind

ZOMG they closed another one of his threads. TEH CONSPIRACY CONTINUES!!!11


----------



## DJAcetone

Yeah, they always close my threads.

They have to follow certain rules.

They aren't "true" drug users, they still conform.

The mods, that is.

Plus, they're gay.










(I smell a SoupNazi warning)


----------



## animal_cookie

i can even make posts disappear...


----------



## DJAcetone

animal_cookie said:
			
		

> i can even make posts disappear...



 I apologize - take this here autograph of me


----------



## plurMONSTER




----------



## plurMONSTER

New said:
			
		

> ???


Nobody knows, man.  No one fucking knows!!!!

AAAAhhhhhh!!!!

Wait....what?


----------



## DJAcetone

I like how I keep getting warnings from L2

Yet he keeps flaming me

So you flame me, I retaliate, then you give me a warning?

And then you call me pathetic in a PM

You, sir, are a piece of a fucking shit.

Royal dog food.

I cum on your wife's face and molest the assholes of all your children.


----------



## bromance

OooOOo BURN!!!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind

I'm starting to get tingly in my special place.


----------



## sgurd

God only knows how much I love this thread...


----------



## DJAcetone

sgurd said:
			
		

> God only knows how much I love this thread...




You've come out of retirement just for this thread?


Wow.

If I do get banned today, at least I'll always remember sgurd was here to see it


----------



## guineaPig

> I cum on your wife's face


bukakke?

we only flame because we care.

not about YOU. about being entertained.


----------



## Pander Bear

DJAcetone said:
			
		

> I'm a cop.
> 
> This whole place is going under.



/me flushes his tubes cache


----------



## sgurd

DJAcetone said:
			
		

> You've come out of retirement just for this thread?
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> If I do get banned today, at least I'll always remember sgurd was here to see it




I came right back for you man! 
Retirement was great but now I'll always remember this day as the day DJAcetone sucked me right back in.  :D 

Get ready for my comeback


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

animal_cookie said:
			
		

> i can even make posts disappear...


only because yerr so cool


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> As usual,CG,you bring words of wisdom to an otherwise dim situation. I don't have a doubt in my mind that *wArEhOuSePuNk* created another account to take attention away from the fact that he is indeed,a total douche.


Fuk U bitch Im not gonna go through making another pro. jus to fuk with people.....get a life loser


----------



## sgurd

And I bet your someone's alter ego...


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

sgurd said:
			
		

> And I bet your someone's alter ego...


I bet "your" mom turns tricks 4 rocks
on Grand Ave. in 
the Chi


----------



## sgurd

Sorry but my mom is dead


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

sgurd said:
			
		

> Sorry but my mom is dead


I told her 2 come with more $ nex time.....sorry bout that------------...
dont talk shit if you dont wanna hear "yo Mama" jokes


----------



## sgurd

Allright, show some respect man it happend this year damnit but I won't argue with you than....


----------



## plurMONSTER

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> I told her 2 come with more $ nex time.....sorry bout that------------...
> dont talk shit if you dont wanna hear "yo Mama" jokes



FYI - jokes usually end with a punch-line.


----------



## sgurd

Aah he didn't take the bait 

My mom is alive and well!!


----------



## sgurd

I still think he's someone's alter ego but kudos for being a proper internet douchebag!

It's the right thread after all


----------



## plurMONSTER

^
If this was still June, 2002, you'd be eligible for an avatar after one more post.


...in case you were wondering.



That really didn't have anything to do with anything...I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Man I got no-hard feelings for anyone on BL
But I still hate U all with a passion


----------



## L2R

how does one have hard feelings when one's feelings can't get hard?


----------



## xcidium

^ i'll show you hard feelings. (& fillings)


----------



## Don Luigi




----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

L2R said:
			
		

> how does one have hard feelings when one's feelings can't get hard?


U get me hard with that sweet , sweet  puss


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

L2R said:
			
		

> how does one have hard feelings when one's feelings can't get hard?


This statement makes absolutely no sense , stop doin' so much dope


----------



## Don Luigi

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> U wanna give me head . What?8(      ...    Stay yer ass in Perth
> Come to the states & talk shit U wouldnt last 10 minutes



Heh, I see a trend emerging. Man how would you survive if no one stated where they live in their profiles? 

Most of your insults revolve around the location a poster lives in. Go on, do your worst, take a little look at my profile.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Please , keep it comin 
  i derive confidence from insults


----------



## Don Luigi

Mick boy? You wanna rip on us 'Euro trash'? Go ahead but in the end your ancestors were probably euro trash unless you are African or Asian.


----------



## Don Luigi

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> ^^^  thats great. Im American  , yer not
> just get over it. I know its tough livin in some all-white ,cultureless , rainy, shitty country.
> youll be alright , youll live




I'm sorry, you're right..we have no culture...























And I didn't say one bad word about the United States of America.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> ^^^  thats great. Im American  , yer not
> just get over it. I know its tough livin in some all-white ,cultureless , rainy, shitty country.
> youll be alright , youll live


Make up your mind,man. One day you're douche king,the next you love everyone. Then it's back to your douchery antics again. At the risk of the bandwith,Generic Mind,I must 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8( 8(  8( 8( 8( 8(


----------



## Infinite Jest

*Aaaaaahhhh*

*contented sigh*

Edited posts, fixed the fuxored page display.


----------



## zephyr

I was hoping for an alterego of GentelmanLosers or maybe even Anarchofascist.

Am I close or just being nostalgic for the time before they were lost to the dark side?


----------



## Don Luigi

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> Oh , im sorry , i forgot about your nasty-ass dark beer & your pussy-ass sport U call "Football" . God , its a travesty even calling that lame-ass foot fairy game football



Emm, that's not a football pitch. That is a Gaelic games stadium. It would seem you are the uncultured one. Also I would like to note that Guiness isn't beer, it's a dry stout. And I would also like to note that Ireland has served as an asylum for many African refugees. You don't know shit.

You seem to have 'America Syndrome'. It's people like you that give the good fairing citizens of your nation a bad name.


----------



## Don Luigi

Oh yeah, if I go to the States and talk shit to you then your whole nation is going to jump up to defend you? I haven't said anything bad about the USA, the USA has no need to defend itself against me, you're defending yourself(in a very pre-emptive,offensive fashion).

It's more like - come over to Ireland and spout all that shite out of your mouth and see what would happen.

I have come to the conclusion that you're just an angry, bigotted, racist.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Don Luigi said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, if I go to the States and talk shit to you then your whole nation is going to jump up to defend you?



They will, they will! Just look at how much all the Americans on here love him!


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Don Luigi said:
			
		

> racist.


When did I make one racist remark?

Racist?   Have U ever even seen a Black person?
RACIST>??????????    HUH????


----------



## Don Luigi

Mick boy, Euro trash, pale-ass white people?

Not to mention your remarks that are borderline facist.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

Don Luigi said:
			
		

> Mick boy, Euro trash, pale-ass white people?


How is that racist?????      IM WHITE, SO ARE YOU    WTF? Are you talking about?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Don Luigi

wArEhOuSePuNk said:
			
		

> How is that racist?????      IM WHITE, SO ARE YOU    WTF? Are you talking about?



Don't make assumptions, how do you know I'm white? Because I live in Ireland?

It would make sense because I just live in an uncultured country with no ethnic diversity, right?

Have you ever even visited Ireland?


----------



## Don Luigi

Yes, I have a diverse group of friends. To mention a few of their origins:

Philipines
Bangladesh
Pakistan
Nigeria
South Korea


----------



## L2R

well hasn't this thread just turned to shit?


----------



## AmorRoark

zephyr said:
			
		

> I was hoping for an alterego of GentelmanLosers or maybe even Anarchofascist.
> 
> Am I close or just being nostalgic for the time before they were lost to the dark side?



What "dark side" do you speak of? His distance from bluelight is probably a sign that he's healthier than I!


----------



## L2R

aawwwwww but i misss seff and his impact on this place


----------



## 5-HT2

^^^I miss both Rick and Seth, as they were entertaining before they became full-on trolls


----------



## guikid

wow, this thread seemed clever at first. But now I realize that its just the same old "im a stupid little hypocritical lounge bitch who is really the only true down-to-earth person on the internet," thread.


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

^Thanks 4 adding to the stupidity ^


----------



## Jimboach

I like Ireland.  Redheads are hot and I love Irish beer.  Really, what's there not to like?  

1.  Redheads - good
2.  Guiness & Smithwicks - good
3.  Sweet accent - good
4.  Green green grass - good
5.  Potatoes - who doesn't love potatoes?!
6.  Lord of the Dance - Ok, got me there.


----------



## zephyr

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> What "dark side" do you speak of? His distance from bluelight is probably a sign that he's healthier than I!




I mean the bit where he was trolling the board with RC's breasties, amongst other things.  Not that the breasties were a pain in the arse to look at but the trolling was misguided and maybe he shoulda posted michael's balls instead.

But yep, you are spot on with the measure of health thing- this place took a dive when he was banned.

/nostalgia.


----------



## DJAcetone

Hola


Just keeping this thread alive. It's the best.


----------



## bromance

Good morning everyone, I can't wait for another shit-filled fun day of reading retards post on these threads.


----------



## DJAcetone

I'll start off:

Can I ask why you are at home on a Friday, and you were home on a Thursday yesterday?

I wonder what it is you do for a living, bromance.


::tsk tsk::


----------



## QuestionEverything

Maybe he's at home sniffing his piles of money and fucking his amazingly hot girlfriend like you.


----------



## GenericMind

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DJAcetone

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> Maybe he's at home sniffing his piles of money and fucking his amazingly hot girlfriend like you.




He could only dream


----------



## Jimboach

Why is everyone so worked up about this guy?  

It's a brand new day.  The dust has settled.  Let's just leave this little internet flame fiasco in history where it belongs.  

Now, I'm going to walk over to my wife, Ms. Natalie Portman, bang her in the butt cuz she loves that.  Then I'm going to hop in my Shelby GT500 and zoom over to Candy Land and pick up some delicious snacks, and drive back to my mansion where I can admire my brand new rocket ship loaded with 7 Kilos of Cocaine so I can view the earth from space while stoned off my ass.

I swear, it's all true.


----------



## DJAcetone

^^^

Can she DP?


----------



## Jimboach

What's DP?


----------



## DJAcetone

:h boy::


I'll have L2 show you, he taught me when I was 6 years old


----------



## Don Luigi

Jimboach said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so worked up about this guy?
> 
> It's a brand new day.  The dust has settled.  Let's just leave this little internet flame fiasco in history where it belongs.
> 
> Now, I'm going to walk over to my wife, Ms. Natalie Portman, bang her in the butt cuz she loves that.  Then I'm going to hop in my Shelby GT500 and zoom over to Candy Land and pick up some delicious snacks, and drive back to my mansion where I can admire my brand new rocket ship loaded with 7 Kilos of Cocaine so I can view the earth from space while stoned off my ass.
> 
> I swear, it's all true.




You're so lame..I got  8 kilos.


----------



## deeCee

I must say.. Top Work, that's hilarious..


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*DJAcetone: 2004-2007 *


----------



## vibr8tor

if he comes back, he should do it all sneaky and pick a name no one will suspect, like DJNailpolishremover.   And pick something totally different, like a Tang avatar.


----------



## L2R

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> *DJAcetone: 2004-2007 *


----------



## LiveIllegal

When do I get my own hate thread?  I mean appreciation thread?


----------



## Don Luigi

Once you get it up for the bird.


----------



## kittyinthedark

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> if he comes back, he should do it all sneaky and pick a name no one will suspect, like DJNailpolishremover.   And pick something totally different, like a Tang avatar.


I just lol'ed


----------



## silverwheel

GenericMind said:
			
		

> *Pete and Repeat:* One of my personal favorites. Simply refuse to acknowledge any comment while you repeat the same insult ad nauseum:



I believe the official term for that is MyNameIsNotDeja


----------



## AndyChrist

I like it when threads give me hope for new generations of sharp-witted newer BLers.

Hooray for flamage.


----------



## hightimefemale

AndyChrist said:
			
		

> I like it when threads give me hope for new generations of sharp-witted newer BLers.




...you aren't including yourself in that generation, are you?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

hightimefemale said:
			
		

> ...you aren't including yourself in that generation, are you?


Are you trying to pick up the slack where your douchebag bf left off? If so,you really need the practice. Spending hours on the computer in defense of *DJAcetone*. I'll bet you're fat. I'm right,aren't I? Porve me wrong. The nekkie thread is somewhere close to this one. If I'm right,the disgusting thread is somewhere below this one. Let's see what God either gave you or flung at you and ran.


----------



## hightimefemale

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Porve me wrong.




lol


no, I won't "porve" you wrong


But I'll show randycaver and she can describe me to you


----------



## His Name Is Frank

hightimefemale said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> no, I won't "porve" you wrong
> 
> 
> But I'll show randycaver and she can describe me to you


Fat women are excellent spellers.


----------



## hightimefemale

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Fat women are excellent spellers.




So are well endowed men.


----------



## Mehm

I just read a bunch of this thread, so I figured I'd post something.

go jazz!


----------



## randycaver

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Fat women are excellent spellers.




every time i read this i get confused and think im in SLR reading the BBW thread.


----------



## AndyChrist

How often do you read it?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Why would you read it more than once?

Does it get better the second time?


----------



## Infinite Jest

hightimefemale said:
			
		

> ...you aren't including yourself in that generation, are you?



Well, clearly not, seeing as he joined BL earlier than almost everyone in this thread.


----------



## randycaver

Sim0n said:
			
		

> Why would you read it more than once?
> 
> Does it get better the second time?




because threads get updated with new posts?


----------



## AndyChrist

All the new posts remind you of SLR?


----------



## Infinite Jest

randycaver said:
			
		

> because threads get updated with new posts?



But then why read the same post over and again? :D


----------



## L2R

*hightimefemale: 2005-2007*


----------



## L2R

this thread is where trolls come to die


----------



## GenericMind

Wow, I guess you miss a lot when you spend a drunken weekend in jail. I'm glad to see my guide has helped yet another lost soul seeking the banhammer.

I've updated the guide with a "Raving customers" section. Hopefully I'll have even more to add soon.


----------



## L2R

jails throw the biggest parties. a friend of mine went to one that lasted 25 years!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*hightimefemale: 2005-2007*


----------



## guineaPig

i could shut this thread down in 2 seconds...im wasted...i have no idea whats going on


----------



## zephyr

^ how are you going to do that?


----------



## AndyChrist

With MIND BULLETS.

That's telekinesis, Kyle.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> i could shut this thread down in 2 seconds...im wasted...i have no idea whats going on



Im fresh out of detox and Im capable of anything right now.  Lets put our heads together and really do a swell number on a shitty thread or savagely rape a troll.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

What happened to DJAcetone anyways? Im kinda bummed out that I missed teh ban ceremony.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

zephyr said:
			
		

> ^ how are you going to do that?




Prolly 50 Hitler pics.


----------



## bromance

Oh man, I'm off BL for the weekend and I miss out on all the fun of all these asswipes getting banned!  Bummer.


----------



## Jimboach

I don't like all this banishment.  When censorship rears it's ugly head on a drug related discussion board, what's next?  

Mods of BL -- the new "man?"


----------



## AndyChrist

"New" man?

Heh.


----------



## 5-HT2

"New" kids on the block?


----------



## guineaPig

zephyr said:
			
		

> ^ how are you going to do that?


all you gotta do is google "large animated gifs"
post about 50 of em or so. hell, i crashed a few ppls browsers the last time i tried it.


----------



## GenericMind

Get my thread closed and I'll use my sweet C++ programming skills to hack the elevator in your apartment building and cause the breaks to fail when you're riding in it. Srsly.


----------



## Jimboach

I've had my elevators protected by McAfee ages ago.  They're also SPAM resistant.


----------



## JB

Ahhh you fucking suck a douchebaggery, if I didn't have too go audition bitch\ez for myy next porn movie I'd fucking tear you a new one.

Suck my dick!!!!11


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> all you gotta do is google "large animated gifs"
> post about 50 of em or so. hell, i crashed a few ppls browsers the last time i tried it.



Hahah! I remember that.  My fucking browser barely made it.  Im pretty sure you fried that fucking trolls computer.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Jimboach said:
			
		

> I don't like all this banishment.  When censorship rears it's ugly head on a drug related discussion board, what's next?


----------



## animal_cookie

Jimboach said:
			
		

> I don't like all this banishment.  When censorship rears it's ugly head on a drug related discussion board, what's next?
> 
> Mods of BL -- the new "man?"



there are rules you agree to abide by when you register an account, and rules for each specific forum.  if you break the rules, chances are you will get warned.  get enought warnings and you will get banned.


----------



## L2R

yeah! and if you even think about considering to possibly even dream about looking at us square, i'll banhammer you into the stone fuckin age!


----------



## bromance

Yes, my liege. _(kneels down)_


----------



## L2R

bromance said:
			
		

> _(kneels down)_



i like where this thread is _head_ed


----------



## waylost

Thats a very convincing way of putting it. I'll give you that much.


----------



## That_Guy

Time machined back to May 2007 to counteract the bickering that happened in the thread later.


----------



## Lifeandtimes

waylost said:


> Thats a very convincing way of putting it. I'll give you that much.



So true dude, with a face like that u can never talk shit in person. For some people internet is a life saver


----------



## GenericMind

oh hay enjoy the ban


----------



## gorgoroth

Hats off to you sir! :D

However, although this guide does offer an EXCELLENT introduction to basic trolling like a /b/ fag would. there are many other types of trolls which can be made (Ex : troll based off current member, troll named after a country, or person, etc).


----------



## GenericMind

I've been contemplating making an Advanced Users Guide for some time now.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

It should be done^


----------



## Tripman

So....

Fucking...

Best read in a long time.

Nice one GM.


----------



## Alex007

The guy who came up with post 224 destroys all. Waylost should create a highly sought after guide on how to successfully own internet douchebags.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bahahaha great work GM
how did I miss this?
Oh yeah I don't give a fuck what is going on around here because I am too self absorbed.
I think I have some internet douchbag in me.


----------



## GenericMind

Alex007 said:


> The guy who came up with post 224 destroys all. Waylost should create a highly sought after guide on how to successfully own internet douchebags.



Thanks for reminding me you needed to be added to our satisfied customers section on the bottom.


----------



## Luke San Diablo

Guide has been printed and framed...


----------



## hgwells

simply amazing


----------



## modern buddha

I hope volume two is better. This one wasn't all that great. 

Should have made Douchebag intellectually able, at least. You made him a Facebook illiterate!


----------



## Alex007

waylost said:


>



LOL ROFL!!!! This was mean


----------



## motherofearth

You can tell a good internet douche bag product by the overwhelming amount of banned users in the comment section.


----------



## Thou

Bump because I'm laughing my ass off again.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Simply_Live said:


> I hope volume two is better. This one wasn't all that great.
> 
> Should have made Douchebag intellectually able, at least. You made him a Facebook illiterate!



spellin thingz rong dosent really matter PFFFFF....

Vol2 needs to come out for xmas - forreal I know that's on my wishlist


----------



## theimp

the lounge it seems hasn`t changed


----------



## Pissangel

This is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## alt 14

Meh, I didn't read anything but the OP, but I've seen better. Not bad, but I've seen better.


----------



## Solipsis

Is this copyrighted?


----------



## Lube4Jesus

I love you generic mind your guide drew me to this site like a fat chick to ranch dressing. Lol


----------



## Droppersneck

Damn good write up lol. I am pretty sure I apply all those with perfection. I could probably author the thread a bit more accurately but I dont have the will power or time tbh


----------



## mabzie55

A+ Great Job!


----------



## JahSEEuS

You may want to make an abridged version omitting the Sabres game being any good...


----------



## alasdairm

too bad gm sold out and became the man by joining bl staff (again) 

alasdair


----------



## Way|0st

l0l i forgot all about this.   jeez i got banned quit that go round


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I'm not surprised this was written by GenericMind...I hated that guy, him and gloggawogga were the worst mods I had to endure.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Bump


----------



## schizopath

Thanks to this guide, I will be able to slay some serious pussy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

bump


----------



## Mysterier

GenericMind lived this persona so well that his life is now overwhelmed with pussy.


----------



## RedRum OG

What ever happened to Generic Mind anyway? Dude was everywhere back when I first started lurking


----------



## Mysterier

He is literally inundated with pussy. That is truth.


----------

